# Board hop on heel side :|



## ChiGGz (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Currently in Fernie right now and we got a [email protected]# load of new pow. But it still isn't enough to fully cover the hard packed and bumps underneath it which is giving me problems sometimes on my heel side.

My toe side is good and I feel I can turn on a dime. On level snow my heel side is fine, but when its really bumpy and steep, it hops alot and sometimes I fall on my butt. 

I consider myself as an intermediate advanced and do alot of steep black runs.

What am I doing wrong on my heel side?


----------



## bmwalla2 (Feb 12, 2011)

ride the terrain and avoid having to brake hard through choppy sections

or if its just you biting into ice and then slipping out when your edges lose hold.
to fix the that just make quick powerful turns and not long deep turns.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Just keep really loose when you start catching air on your heel.keep your knees bent and loose and just role with it.


----------



## hound (Jan 6, 2012)

Keep your knees bent and do not dig in on your heel side.... lean forward and turn the board down hill avoid traversing because the illusion is that decreased speed increases control..sometimes it does the opposite. Also if you have a fairly wide board it will chatter on heel side. I am currently riding an Arbor A frame and this kind of thing never happens.


----------



## VertigoM (Jan 8, 2010)

I have the exact same problem on my heel edge. 

I understand that I need to keep my knees "loose" but I cant really grasp the concept of bending the knees and getting into a squat position without stiffening up my legs. How can I squat without flexing my legs? If I keep them loose wouldnt I just fall to the ground? 

Also, on my heel edge should I be bending slightly at the waist and arching my back?

I can do my toe side fairly well... loose legs, thrusting the hips forward and arching my back. I just cant seem to do a good heel side turn on chopped up terrain. Is there a video or pics that demonstrate proper technique somewhere?


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

VertigoM said:


> I have the exact same problem on my heel edge.
> 
> I understand that I need to keep my knees "loose" but I cant really grasp the concept of bending the knees and getting into a squat position without stiffening up my legs. How can I squat without flexing my legs? If I keep them loose wouldnt I just fall to the ground?
> 
> ...


keeping your knees loose isn't what your thinking. Your Muscles aren't loose but rather your joints (knees, ankles...) just keep them bent and ready to be thrused up and down like shockes. Think about it like a car a stiff suspension the ride sucks so you keeping your legs stiff means your entire body is taking the impact of each hit which means your going to fall. keeping your legs bent and loose just means everytime your board bounces up your legs are taking the impact like shocks so your entire body doesn't take the hit but rather your just rolling with the terrain. I hope that helps if not re read snowolfs post.


----------

